# AES OP Qualification Req



## S_Wollen88 (3 Jun 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for any info on requirments for the AES OP occupation, as none are stated on the Canadian forces website, nor were any sepcific requirments brought up to me when I added it as one of my 3 primary choices on my applicaton. Anything information would be great.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## x512er (3 Jun 2010)

Swollen; If you were to google AES OP Lounge you might just find what you're looking for.


   Regards, Dave.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2010)

Grade 12 with grade 10 academic math.....plus a great score on the CFAT.


----------



## S_Wollen88 (3 Jun 2010)

Thanks for both answers. I checked the AES Op loung, great site, great information, thanks for the help guys.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------

